# sacrococcygeal nerve block



## redmoore (May 14, 2010)

Could someone help with a code for a sacrococcygeal nerve block?

thank you


----------



## Kimmers (May 14, 2010)

Do you have any chart notes?


----------



## redmoore (May 18, 2010)

no, they are needing a code for pre-auth.


----------



## Kimmers (May 28, 2010)

Without more detail of the procedures it would be difficult for me to reply. Sorry


----------

